# WTB dead-coyote



## Doug_Edwards (Dec 10, 2008)

99% of my hunting is done in open fields with a 22-250 but I'm going to try something new...thicker woods with a shotgun and that brings me to my point. I want to buy 3-4 rounds of dead-coyote. I don't want to spend $35 on a box of shells that will just sit in my gun safe so I'm looking for someone (in MN or IA) that will sell me 3-4 or wants to go half on a box.


----------



## Mylabsdad (Oct 5, 2007)

You could purchase some #4 buck shot, unless your opposed to shooting lead. Normally you can find it in boxes of 5 per box. I don't think there is enough difference between hevi-shot and lead to make up the huge $$$ difference...Good Luck


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I second the #4 Buck. I wouldn't waste my money on the Dead Coyote and the special choke to shoot it.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I am not sure what choke you plan on shooting out of your shotgun but a few years ago I patterened some Dead Coyote shot and 4 Buck out of my shotgun with a Dead Coyote choke and both patterened really well at 40 yards.


----------



## Mylabsdad (Oct 5, 2007)

I sometimes carry an O/U shotgun that has extended Dead Coyote choke tubes screwed in. This setup is devastating shooting #4 buck out to 40 yards.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I just patterned mine again this weekend. #4 buck and an extended full choke. I have ABSOLUTE faith in this combo out to 50 yards, and judging by the pattern, wouldn't scoff at a 60 yard shot. Patterned decent past 60 too, just don't think shes packing enough energy out there at 75.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

i have used both 4 buck and T steel shot in the 10 bore. sorry guys, T steel was the hands down winner for me. i used the shotgun for 15 years before weening myself off of it. finally started hitting runners with a rifle fairly well. T shot was good to 60-65 yards, broadside. second choice? TT steel. patterns with F shot were too sparse and range decreased. i wanted to try dead coyote, but it is not available for 10 ga. and it is the only shot size that the factory REFUSES to sell for handloading. the nice lady told me to buy 12 ga shells at 3-4 bucks each and unload them and then load the shot into 10 ga.! they lost any chance of my loyalty there.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

kingcanada said:


> i have used both 4 buck and T steel shot in the 10 bore. sorry guys, T steel was the hands down winner for me. i used the shotgun for 15 years before weening myself off of it. finally started hitting runners with a rifle fairly well. T shot was good to 60-65 yards, broadside. second choice? TT steel. patterns with F shot were too sparse and range decreased. i wanted to try dead coyote, but it is not available for 10 ga. and it is the only shot size that the factory REFUSES to sell for handloading. the nice lady told me to buy 12 ga shells at 3-4 bucks each and unload them and then load the shot into 10 ga.! they lost any chance of my loyalty there.


#4 buck is my second choice too. They dont make lead BB anymore. :******:


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

barebackjack said:


> kingcanada said:
> 
> 
> > i have used both 4 buck and T steel shot in the 10 bore. sorry guys, T steel was the hands down winner for me. i used the shotgun for 15 years before weening myself off of it. finally started hitting runners with a rifle fairly well. T shot was good to 60-65 yards, broadside. second choice? TT steel. patterns with F shot were too sparse and range decreased. i wanted to try dead coyote, but it is not available for 10 ga. and it is the only shot size that the factory REFUSES to sell for handloading. the nice lady told me to buy 12 ga shells at 3-4 bucks each and unload them and then load the shot into 10 ga.! they lost any chance of my loyalty there.
> ...


U talking for 10ga. or 12?


----------



## bottomfeeder (Jul 21, 2007)

Buy a whole box and pattern your gun!


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

308,

bbj is talking any gauge, they stopped making BB in lead just a couple of years ago. Sucks because it would put down a coyote in a hurry. it's a shame.

I know a guy that was making F shot in lead in his basement and let me tell you what, those would knock the snot out of coyotes. it's a bit smaller than 4 buck.

My first choice is BB lead, second choice is 4B.
xdeano


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

xdeano said:


> I know a guy that was making F shot in lead in his basement and let me tell you what, those would knock the snot out of coyotes. it's a bit smaller than 4 buck.
> 
> xdeano


Hmmmmmm.........me likey this idea.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Yeah me too, he was making them in some die he had, just pour the lead in. With it being just smaller than 4B you could put a few more pellets in there and your patterns won't be so holey. It'll fill things in a bit, that's also why I like the lead BB. I'm sure BBB or T's wouldn't be to bad if they were lead and had a bit of velocity behind them.

xdeano


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

i just saw winchester super X 12ga. 3" BB game loads the other day?


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

i just found some on cabelas guys????

24.99 for a box of 25


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

308 said:


> i just found some on cabelas guys????
> 
> 24.99 for a box of 25


Ill be damned. They apparently brought em back as the last few years these were NOT available. xdeano even inquired what it would take to drop a run of them........we would have had to order a semi-load!

Saw these two, but ill be damned if ill pay $5 a round!

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... hasJS=true

Just goes to show you how popular coyote hunting is getting. They brought back lead BB!!!


----------



## gethuntin (Sep 4, 2009)

barebackjack said:


> 308 said:
> 
> 
> > i just found some on cabelas guys????
> ...


You Guys just missed the internet sale last week i got 2 boxes for $13 a box and picked them up today. Glad to hear you like them, i just about got these instead 
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... hasJS=true

in #4 buck.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

xdeano said:


> Yeah me too, he was making them in some die he had, just pour the lead in. With it being just smaller than 4B you could put a few more pellets in there and your patterns won't be so holey. It'll fill things in a bit, that's also why I like the lead BB. I'm sure BBB or T's wouldn't be to bad if they were lead and had a bit of velocity behind them.
> 
> xdeano


if you really want to go that route, call ballistic products. they have all sizes of lead in their buckshot line. bb,bbb, t, tt, f, 4 buck etc. i tried it. size t steel worked better for me that any of the lead stuff. i shot coyotes with the much praised super x double x buffered magnums in bb. i was not really that impressed. i had some dogs at 35-40 yards broadside that needed a follow up shot. i never once had that with size t steel. i had more broken ribs too. if you want to try a small batch of bbb lead i think i still have a few pounds in the garage. if it's still there, it's yours for the asking.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I'll be damned, they actually are carrying the BB again. I'd about bet that they didn't do another run, they just found a few cases of it sitting in the stock room somewhere. Winchester does not show it on their inventory at all. I spoke to the sales reps of winchester and Federal a few years ago and they both said that the lead that they get is from Korea and that the prices were going nuts, so If I wanted them to make a special run on lead BB, I would have to order 10,000 cases. yeah CASES, to make it worth it for them. They said that they did a special run on them for the Gov several years ago and they ended up not being able to move it as fast as they wanted. So that's why i'm guessing it is old stock. But never the less if you want to get your hands on this stuff you'd better buy it now.

BBB lead would be decent for coyotes also, just a hair larger than BB. The think with shot is that you have to hit them in the head to put the lights out, if you don't it's just dead coyote running. They don't typically go to far on a broadside shot, but they do tend to run. Head shots are the way to go with a scatter gun. I typically do a double tap on coyotes, just to fill in my pattern holes. It only takes one bb to give a coyote a bad day.

The think with steel shot is that it's basically like a full metal jacket, and just zips through at the same diameter of the original shot size. The lead starts to flatten making a slightly larger or oblong wound channel. They also use to make BB lubaloid (sp) that was just dropped bb's so they had some crazy different shapes to them, basically just the rejects that didn't fit through the bb slots in manufacturing. They were decent on coyotes also. really ripped holes.

Kingcanada, i'll send you a pm.

xdeano


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

got you're pm. i have 3-4 lbs. in that bottle. all the shot i talked about was for loading purposes, but it is still available. fmj? that's one mistake we commonly make, applying rifle/bullet ballistic theory to shotshell ballistics. doesn't work that way. i spent about 10 years studying, patterning, etc. since outdoor writers will print anything. had separate the wheat from the chaff. i recovered a good number of pellets from birds and coyotes. my final conclusion is that lead shot does not mushroom like a bullet. it will deform considerably from bone impacts, which actually redirects the penetrating and traumatizing forces prematurely. typical wound channels from individual shot were nearly identical when comparing steel to lead. Tom Roster proved much the same in his far more exhaustive tests. much is written about shot shell ballistics. the latest fad is that speed kills. tests prove that pattern kills. a round pellet sheds velocity very fast. the bad part is that it actually sheds at a higher rate when you launch it faster. it's known as "the law of diminishing returns". and it is the top limiting factor in shot shell ballistics. a gain of 200fps at the muzzle often results in only 10-15 fps gain by 60 yards. kind of a bummer, but true nonetheless. lead shot gets a double whammy. the faster you fire it the more the ignition setback forces will deform the pellets. deformed pellets slow down faster. always load for pattern.


----------



## rrut (Jan 8, 2010)

Plain old 3 inch 4 buck and an extrafull choke tube works as well as any thing for me . Tried DEAD COYOTE LOADS they were all right couldn't tell a differance . Killed many yotes at distances people thought I was shooting a rifle with the 4 buck.


----------



## bottomfeeder (Jul 21, 2007)

Kelly Hannan said:


> I second the #4 Buck. I wouldn't waste my money on the Dead Coyote and the special choke to shoot it.


You don't need a special choke.


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

Cabelas has 12ga. 3" 1 5/8 oz. BB on sale for $14.99 for a box of 25


----------

